# Oculus Problem - Blick nach unten und Wackelbild



## Echo321 (28. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen

die Oculus Rift lief 2 Jahre ohne nicht lösbare Probleme. Nun wurde sie 4 Wochen nicht benutzt und es gibt Probleme die ich nicht in den Griff bekomme.

Wenn ich die Brille aufsetze wackelt das Bild hin und her , der Blick der Brille ist immer nach unten gerichtet (ich muss nach unten gucken damit ich "gerade aus" gucke) und manchmal springt das Bild einen Sichtfeld breit auf oder ab. Man kann durch das Wackeln nichts erkennen und ganz klar wird einem da schlecht.

PC Konfig steht in der Signatur. Treiber sind alle aktuell , ich habe schon mehrere Versionen der Chipsatz und Grafiktreiber ausprobiert. Ein Wechsel der USB Steckplätze bringt nichts. Sowohl Onboard USB als auch die Inatec PCIE 4x USB 3.0 Karte liefern diesen Fehler. Systemwiederherstellung auf Ende Dezember brachte keine Änderung. Sensoren sind eingerichtet, das Ausrichten über die Software klappt. Die Oculus Software wurde aktualisiert , repariert und beim Beta Programm bin ich drin. Brachte alles nichts.

Der einzige kleine Erfolg war die Reduzierung der aktiven Sensoren. Mit einem oder keinem Sensor wackelt das Bild nicht mehr, der Blick nach unten bleibt. Die Sensoren sind alle direkt ohne Verlängerung angeschlossen. Spiegelnde Oberflächen usw. habe ich abgedeckt .. keine Änderung.

Habt ihr hier noch irgendwelche Ideen ? Gruß und Danke


----------



## Rumtata (29. Januar 2020)

Hiho, du hast ja schon viel Probiert. 
Schau mal ob das Kabel an der Rift selbst noch richtig steckt.
Siehe: YouTube 
MFG


----------

